# Pigs in the backyard



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Growing up in Arkansas I have hunted hogs quite a bit. It was always fun hunting in southern Arkansas on horses with dogs and a Bowie knife, but I could always load up and head to NE Arkansas with the pigs and their caused destruction in my rear view mirror. I heard rumors of hogs in my area but never ran across any until last weekend. 
I was back home with my girlfriend visiting family when her and I decided to go for a walk behind my folks house. I was noticing as we walked a lot of leaves turned up and some rooting but I paid little attention chalking it up to turkeys and armadillos. We were walking on an old logging trail about 200 yds behind the house when my dog starts barking and a rustling that sounded like a herd of deer jumping out of a thicket when around a 250-300lb pig comes barreling out of under a fell tree. 
I was carrying a .22 pistol but decided not to make him/her mad so I holstered it back. It took a little bit for it to register that it was a hog running 5 yds in front of us that close to the house. After more walking and paying closer attention it was obvious that the epidemic is now in my backyard. I walked to the pond on top of the hill and found some pretty good wallows and rubs on the itching trees. By the looks of the height of the mud on the trees they're some big rascals along with little tracks that tells me there's a liter there as well. 
My buddy back home is getting the bait ready currently. He's got about 100lbs of corn soaking in some diesel and a mess of kool aid packets in some water and burned oil. He'll put it out this weekend and freshin it up a cpl times before the first week of June then hopefully we can thin them out a touch. 
Only hunting pigs with dogs I'm not real up on the latest baiting trends, so if anyone knows some secret recipes, I'd be happy to hear them. I'll attach a cpl pics of the the wallow and itching trees.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure I understand. Were these pigs in Michigan or Arkansas? (And, thanks for the story!)


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

DLHirst said:


> Not sure I understand. Were these pigs in Michigan or Arkansas? (And, thanks for the story!)


I'm not sure but I am thinking Arkansas


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion. This was back home in AR. I currently live in Gratiot county and fortunately haven't encountered any pigs here yet.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Wallis said:


> My buddy back home is getting the bait ready currently. He's got about 100lbs of corn soaking in some diesel and a mess of kool aid packets in some water and burned oil. He'll put it out this weekend and freshin it up a cpl times before the first week of June then hopefully we can thin them out a touch.
> Only hunting pigs with dogs I'm not real up on the latest baiting trends, so if anyone knows some secret recipes, I'd be happy to hear them. I'll attach a cpl pics of the the wallow and itching trees.


Corn in diesel? Kool aid packets in water and burned oil? Wow. They really eat that? That's crazy. 

I was on a pig hunt down south a few years back. Watched a guy kill a pig with a knife. Maybe he didn't know what he was doing, cause it was a fiasco of epic proportions. Got it on video. Kind of hard to watch.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

zig said:


> Corn in diesel? Kool aid packets in water and burned oil? Wow. They really eat that? That's crazy.
> 
> I was on a pig hunt down south a few years back. Watched a guy kill a pig with a knife. Maybe he didn't know what he was doing, cause it was a fiasco of epic proportions. Got it on video. Kind of hard to watch.


That was my initial thought too. He set out about 150lbs of the concoction and they've been hitting it pretty good I guess. He said that it will keep the other critters away, but pigs will still eat it.

I was lucky enough to have some seasoned guys show me the ropes on hog hunting. I too have seen it go bad!! I took a cpl buddies once and they stuck them everywhere but the heart. I thought the old timers were going to kill them in the same manner!


----------



## Altaria (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm, I smell bacon


----------

